# Tenancy Contracts between jobs



## Webby (May 24, 2010)

Hi All

I am about to start a new job in Abu Dhabi, coming from Dubai. My plan (in an ideal world) is to finish up in Dubai at the end of the Summer Term, take a week off to move house and then start the new job.

Technically (I think) I will be between sponsorships and therefore residence visas during that week (assuming my current company cancels my sponsorship on my last day with them and the new company one doesn't kcik in until day 1 of working for them)

Will I still be able to move house? I can't remember what was asked for in order to take a tenancy contract here in Dubai so unsure.

Can anyone help (or point out any other flaws in my plan)?

Thanks


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

Well you have 30 days of 'grace period' to leave the country once your residence visa is cancelled, so you should be ok there.

As far as documentation for the tenancy contract here in Abu Dhabi, you could always tell them that your visa is being processed and probably even provide your offer letter or a letter from the new company.


----------

